
Design Patterns for Container-Based Distributed Systems - wstrange
https://www.usenix.org/conference/hotcloud16/workshop-program/presentation/burns
======
wstrange
Associated presentation is here:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Qbr3MWyTwhqXCPPrBoat...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Qbr3MWyTwhqXCPPrBoat3J_evWa1ZtKvVBosZyDYFf8/edit#slide=id.g1504263821_0_398)

------
mnkmnk
Is it open access?

~~~
wstrange
According to the linked page, that would be yes :-)

